# jusched.log



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

I was having some issues with the computer, and in the process of troubleshooting I found my C: drive showed almost 100% full. I downloaded a program called space sniffer and found out there was a huge file called jusched.log in the app data local temp folder. After deleting it I recovered half the drive space. I see it keeps regenerating itself. Malwarebytes does not find anything. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Follow the instructions here https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html then make a new thread in the virus, trojan and malware section and include the info you gather best to be safe and have it checked out.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

That is the Java update scheduler log..

Go to Programs and Features, remove the Java Run time apps you find there..

After that, go to the Java website, download the latest 32 and 64 bit run times..

Install 32 first then 64...


----------

